# Hello, I'm a Car PC Newb....



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

OK guys, I've been involved with Car Audio for over 20 years... I feel pretty comfortable with most aspects and theories...

However, Car PC's... not so much....

I'm kicking the idea around to build a Car PC for my 2006 Acura TSX... mostly to learn about the subject and the fact that replacing the OEM unit is very difficult. A lot of OEM features are built into the radio... so here are my questions:


What would be the best way to integrate the OEM functions into a Car PC
Simply, where do I start ?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

SQ_TSX said:


> OK guys, I've been involved with Car Audio for over 20 years... I feel pretty comfortable with most aspects and theories...
> 
> However, Car PC's... not so much....
> 
> ...


Ok there are several ways of accomplishing this. The first a link to member NeilJ's install:

Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - Search Results

He uses Arduino to accomplish this in his car at one point. Oem though can be complex because you would have to do some programming in order to interface (communicate) with the OEM parts of the car. For the novice I would say either to out the factory or run the audio out of a tablet and use a processor like what you are running now. 

What makes you want to keep the OEM portion? I mean to me in my Equinox it was a no brainer as a carpc can do everything OEM can including car diagnostics. I guess it's all about needs and wants...


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a good subject and also one I'm interested in. Well if SQ_TSX's car is similar to my Lexus I'm going to guess he doesnt want to delete the OEM unit as it controls vital options on his car. I know my factory Nav unit controls all aspects of my climate control and other functions so there is no getting rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

HiloDB1: Yes your correct... The OEM unit controls HVAC among other needed functions.

Is there a way duplicate these OEM functions in a CarPC ?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

After some researching it looks like you need a converter that converts the video out on your monitor to one a computer (vga) can use. These will run you around $100 - $150. You might also need a voltage stabilizer...


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> HiloDB1: Yes your correct... The OEM unit controls HVAC among other needed functions.
> 
> Is there a way duplicate these OEM functions in a CarPC ?


Not sure if its possible to duplicate the OEM functions on a CarPC. I would think the OEM unit is some sort of CanBUS or similar like my Lexus. That would be a feat to decode and program.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Imo this is the easiest way to go, takes some much of the gimmickry and guessing out of a car PC, yes you pay a bit more for it, but I think it's worth it. 2Din Carputer GEN4 PRO | Car Computer | Custom Gaming Computers


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Imo this is the easiest way to go, takes some much of the gimmickry and guessing out of a car PC, yes you pay a bit more for it, but I think it's worth it. 2Din Carputer GEN4 PRO | Car Computer | Custom Gaming Computers


Yeah I was looking into a unit from them. But the OP is asking about integration with OEM systems and emulating the controls on the CarPC. This by itself wouldnt allow you that functionality. You would still need some interface with the CANbus and emulation software.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

HiloDB1 said:


> Yeah I was looking into a unit from them. But the OP is asking about integration with OEM systems and emulating the controls on the CarPC. This by itself wouldnt allow you that functionality. You would still need some interface with the CANbus and emulation software.


I think you can go down that route, there's a lot of car Pc software... Between looking at these and MP3 car.com you should be able to find the software to get it done. But it gets really expensive fast.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

this is one option:

RcJoyCon - Control Car PC with Steering wheel controls


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I think you can go down that route, there's a lot of car Pc software... Between looking at these and MP3 car.com you should be able to find the software to get it done. But it gets really expensive fast.


I doubt there is software out there to do this. I think you would have to program your own software and make your own interface.


----------

